# Just-in-time Debugging Error



## Kaycin (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey,
I've been having a problem with the "Just-in-time" debugger and have been trying to solve the problem for sometime. I noticed you guys give help in these problems, so here goes.


Whenever I try to run certain applications (Quicktime 7.2 for example) I get a critical error and a box shows up that says such:

"An unhandles win32 exception occurred in CoJ.exe [188]. Just-in-time debugging this exception failed with the following error: no installed debugger has Just-in-time debugging enabled. In visual studio, Just-in-time debugging can be enabled from tools/options/debugging/just-in-time.

Check the documentation index for 'just-in-time debugging, errors' for information"

Each time without fail on certain applications this will pop up before I'm able to get the app. running.

I've installed Visual Studio 2005 Express and searched for said JIT debugger but could not find the exact thing. I've also gone into regedit and into the windows scrits and set the Value for "JITdebug" to "1" with still no luck.


Anyone know how I can get some sort of debugger that will fix said problem?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TamarGirl (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm getting these error reports, too - at the moment as I'm trying to print an online "Instructable" which I'm about 3/4 of the way through. I did a Google search on the problem but it seems to be a 'chasing-the-tail' exercise. All the links I've found have people like us reporting the problem - and there are a lot of them - with no solutions so far. There is a post on a forum with a link that supposedly fixes it, but that just takes me to a page that tells me to uninstall the debugging programme from a programme that I don't have (VS) from a tab that I don't have. 
I can't even find out what a Win 32 unhandled exception is! Or even what Win 32 is!!!

Tearing-the-hair-out time! :upset:


----------



## sapid (Apr 2, 2008)

Did you by any chance recently install Spyware Doctor? This is the first time I have ever seen anything about JIT.


----------



## john gaffan (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm getting the same win 32 unhandled exception error when I try to acces my webmail account. It tells me that firefox exe has this problem and shuts down firefox 3. I have totally re installed XP and now cant read my mail. Any help gratefully recieved - Gaff


----------



## jondavis (Sep 17, 2008)

Have the same problem.

Not sure when this started but I installed from the Visual Studio disc C++ about a month ago.

I don't remember having any problems till recently though when I updated firefox to the latest version.

Any way to fix this?
I'm getting this message and crashing whenever I try and play MP3's for sure. I think AVI aslo messes me up.
It may have something to do with quicktime cuase that tries to come up when the mp3's play.


----------

